# Need to type inside a PDF document



## camel lips

I have a couple of job applications I would like to scan.I am able to convert them from a Scanned JPEG into a pdf file.

Question is ,,are there any programs out there that I can type inside the document?

I have tried several of the so called pdf to word converters but they seem to be no help whatsover.I am getting very frustrated at this point.


----------



## patrickv

camel lips said:


> Question is ,,are there any programs out there that I can type inside the document?
> .



what do you mean type inside ? like just adding new text's ?
If so if you have Corel Draw, that will do the trick. You don't even need to convert to word or whatsoever, Corel just picks up text and edits them.

Hope that helps you.

Also if you have those HP office jet series (all in one) you could scan to word. Solves a lot of problem then you just convert to pdf


----------



## massahwahl

I think he means inside of text boxes on applications... I think...


----------



## patrickv

ukulele_ninja said:


> I think he means inside of text boxes on applications... I think...



Oh ok Ninja i know what you mean now. Those box where you put your details ?
Yup even so, corel can still do that, at the same time you can change the size of the box too.
but are we sure that's what he want ?


----------



## massahwahl

lol, Im not entirely sure he knows what he's trying to do from the sounds of it. Good to know that Corel can do that though!


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I think you need Adobe Acrobat if i'm not wrong...


----------



## patrickv

chibicitiberiu said:


> I think you need Adobe Acrobat if i'm not wrong...



Correct.
But one thing i hate about Acrobat it sucks at editing files that has tables in them, you lose out on formatting


----------



## tremmor

Scansoft also makes some software and a lot cheaper.


----------

